# How many idiots does it take to climb Lookout?



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

Rode Lookout after work the other nite, there was the usual number of riders on the road.
As I was coming back down I passed four sets of two riders. All of them were riding side by side. Not just side by side but one ride out along the double yellow! I don't care if someone wants to put themselves in harms way. BUT!!! why don't people realize that it's not the uphill rider that is in peril. It's the downhill rider that is put in a head on situation with the cars that pass cyclists riding two abreast. I've had more close calls then I care to mention.  OK I'm done.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Feel better?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

pdh said:


> Rode Lookout after work the other nite, there was the usual number of riders on the road.
> As I was coming back down I passed four sets of two riders. All of them were riding side by side. Not just side by side but one ride out along the double yellow! I don't care if someone wants to put themselves in harms way. BUT!!! why don't people realize that it's not the uphill rider that is in peril. It's the downhill rider that is put in a head on situation with the cars that pass cyclists riding two abreast. I've had more close calls then I care to mention.  OK I'm done.


Maybe you need to find a new hill to climb? That sounds too dangerous.


----------



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

Alright I feel a little better. But I can't not ride Lookout. It's too much fun to bomb down


----------



## scott h (Apr 26, 2008)

The same ding dongs doing that going up Lookout must be in Deer Creek too. I have experience the same disregard for traffic as you have. It is frustrating.


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

sorry but bombing down lookout is part of the problem. Cars will go into the wrong lane to overtake solo riders, even on blind corners, so we end up with the situation of riders riding 2 up, cars on the wrong side, longboarders, and riders bombing down. It's surprising there aren't more incidents up there. 

For me, I'll always be cruising down and hugging the corners.


----------



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

Always hugging the corners. That yellow line is death! 
How hard would it be to get a law passed limiting auto use during peak riding times?


----------



## topmounter (Jun 30, 2009)

Just do the loop... climb Lookout, ride S Lookout Mtn Rd. until it hits 40, take a left and descend 40 back to Golden.... or finish the climb up to the Genessee exit, cross over and descend Genessee Trail / Ridge roads back to the Lookout Mtn exit and descend 40 back into Golden from there.

There are lots of better options than bombing down Lookout at mach2 and dodging monkeys during prime-time.


----------

